# ntfs partition concurrent access



## liquidautumn (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi there.
I have XP with FreeBSD as Virtualbox guest.
I want to mount secondary ntfs partition in freebsd read-write, keeping write access in xp.
Could it cause data loss or other problems if I set up ntfs-3g without lock?
Thanks.


----------



## gordon@ (Jan 27, 2010)

You can't mount a single partition in both OS's directly. You could share the drive from your XP box and mount it as a smb share on your FreeBSD guest.


----------



## liquidautumn (Jan 27, 2010)

going with samba.
thanks for confirming my doubts


----------

